# Bass club members wanted!



## white2244bass (Dec 19, 2010)

Looking for new members for the Pensacola bass club. We are currently going through some changes and need members for more info call 205-534-4345 or go to the club website pensacola bass club. Thank you


----------



## WAHOOU39 (Jan 14, 2008)

I am interested in joining a club....went to the website but there is not any info on site that I could find.....is it for boaters and non-boaters alike? I guess I will call the number posted...Thanks


----------



## white2244bass (Dec 19, 2010)

Yes you may fish as a team or alone. Try to google bass clubs in pensacola sorry I missed your call.


----------



## RobW (Mar 16, 2013)

I'm looking to join a club as a non-boater. Let me know if this is an option, thanks.


----------

